# Anyone striking on November 30th?



## Thora (Nov 23, 2011)

I am.  I think my workplace is going to close anyway.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 23, 2011)

Me.  We will close our school to students but the premises will be open - so we have the option of not striking and getting paid - but we must come school.  But I'll be striking.  I'm surprised at how many of my (immediate) colleagues are talking about coming in and breaking the strike though.


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 23, 2011)

I have some lectures that day, but have already let the course leader know that if there's a picket line outside university, I won't cross it, but will join it.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 23, 2011)

Yep. I'd imagine at least 50% of our staff will be out.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 23, 2011)

Taking to unite reps today there's massive pressure being applied. Almost like they had a meeting or something.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 23, 2011)

Nowt to strike from still. 

I've never actually managed to have a job during a strike.


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 23, 2011)

You can go join a picket line and give some support.


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 23, 2011)

My union has at present chosen not to strike & at present I don't know where the picket lines will be. I am off on Nov 30th so will be there showing my support for my colleagues and myself as I do hope that the RCN gets some balls soon . I work in a essential front-line service but will be saying a firm 'no' to any offers of work on this day.

I have had quite a amount of emails from our chief exec re the strike with the not so hidden message that you don't have to strike & if you do it will be unpaid....it very much feels like sinister times in the public sector.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 23, 2011)

Blagsta said:


> I have some lectures that day, but have already let the course leader know that if there's a picket line outside university, I won't cross it, but will join it.


Westminster Council are threatening those who aren't in the relevant unions who refuse to cross picket lines with disciplinary action. I'm not working that day as it happens but anyway, last time there was a strike there were no picket lines for me to refuse to cross which I think was a bit of a poor show.


----------



## Edie (Nov 23, 2011)

I dunno what to do for the best about this.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 23, 2011)

Blagsta said:


> You can go join a picket line and give some support.


 Yep whiskey, cakes and coffee.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm either going to the uni with solidarity donuts and a chippy attitude or else I'll go up to the job centre and chat to the workers. I think the job centre is just closing for the day though, so it'll more likely be northampton.

My claims advisor was like 'as it so happens I've had leave for the 30th booked for months and months.....'

A likely story. I  tried to convince her to join PCS but she recons they are a bosses union tho she did nod thoughtfully when I mentioned she would probably be covered by unison.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 23, 2011)

Blagsta said:


> You can go join a picket line and give some support.


Oh, I'm well up for solidarity - just never done it with that extra little bit of satisfaction of taking the day off work to do so.


----------



## Geri (Nov 23, 2011)

I was very popular with the firefighters when I turned up with doughnuts. I also got to be on the radio.


----------



## Thora (Nov 23, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> Me. We will close our school to students but the premises will be open - so we have the option of not striking and getting paid - but we must come school. But I'll be striking. I'm surprised at how many of my (immediate) colleagues are talking about coming in and breaking the strike though.


I'm not sure what will happen at my workplace for staff who aren't striking - almost everyone is striking though I think.  One woman on my team isn't striking because she isn't in the union and has opted out of the pension scheme but everyone else I have spoken to is very pro-union/strike.


----------



## Thora (Nov 23, 2011)

Edie said:


> I dunno what to do for the best about this.


In what way?


----------



## Edie (Nov 23, 2011)

.


----------



## nagapie (Nov 23, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> Me. We will close our school to students but the premises will be open - so we have the option of not striking and getting paid - but we must come school. But I'll be striking. I'm surprised at how many of my (immediate) colleagues are talking about coming in and breaking the strike though.



This. There are no reps in my school but loads of NUT, GMB and Unison members. The GMB and Unison members didn't know it was a strike until I started spreading the word on Monday. I'm a bit concerned about how few people are striking, probably about 25%. It shows what happens when you don't have good reps, we lost two stalwarts to retirement last year.


----------



## Mr Smin (Nov 23, 2011)

No emails from management at my place yet - they're a pretty disorganised bunch though, so I'd guess they'll send something out at the last minute.

Does anyone else think the concept of retirement is a bit weird? Come the revolution, I expect the practice of working for 45 years straight, and taking a gamble that you will live long enough and in good enough health to get the full value of a pension, will go out the window.


----------



## Pinette (Nov 23, 2011)

What do you mean by the 'concept' of retirement?  Retirement is a fact. So is paying out a substantial portion of your pay every month for many years beforehand in order ensure a reasonable level of living on your retirement.


----------



## Termite Man (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm not public sector but I hope these strikes are successful.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 23, 2011)

I work in the private sector but I'll be taking the day off work because the school's almost certainly going to be shut. I might take the kids down to the march that is going down the Royal Mile. Maybe I'll make them little placards to wave


----------



## jakethesnake (Nov 24, 2011)

I'll be pulling a sickie in solidarity next Wednesday (not public sector where I work, so-called 3rd sector... we should be going on strike too imo)


----------



## TruXta (Nov 24, 2011)

No strike here, private company, would likely get the sack one and all if we tried to unionise employees.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 24, 2011)

Yes, as one of the 4 senior PCS reps in my office I reckon it'd be a poor show if i'm not striking. Will get up at quarter to 6 to get into town and onto the picket line for 7pm

As a bonus, Strathclyde Transport have announced that the subway/underground in Glasgow will be closed that day. It was formerly a Strathclyde Council dept and the staff are on the old Strathclyde pension scheme so they'll be out.  

The pub across the road from work have asked what time we want tea, biscuits and sandwiches making up. Could be a very good day


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Nov 24, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Westminster Council are threatening those who aren't in the relevant unions who refuse to cross picket lines with disciplinary action. I'm not working that day as it happens but anyway, last time there was a strike there were no picket lines for me to refuse to cross which I think was a bit of a poor show.



Why does it matter if there's a picket line?  I've never really understood the purpose of them.  Surely the main point of a strike is to deprive bosses of a days productivity?


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 24, 2011)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Why does it matter if there's a picket line? I've never really understood the purpose of them. Surely the main point of a strike is to deprive bosses of a days productivity?


Er...by picketing out workers not on strike.


----------



## Andrew Hertford (Nov 24, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> Yes, as one of the 4 senior PCS reps in my office I reckon it'd be a poor show if i'm not striking. Will get up at quarter to 6 to get into town and onto the picket line for 7pm
> 
> As a bonus, Strathclyde Transport have announced that the subway/underground in Glasgow will be closed that day. It was formerly a Strathclyde Council dept and the staff are on the old Strathclyde pension scheme so they'll be out.
> 
> The pub across the road from work have asked what time we want tea, biscuits and sandwiches making up. Could be a very good day


The people who work in the pub not striking then?


----------



## Thora (Nov 24, 2011)

Pubs don't actually counter as public sector.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 24, 2011)

Andrew Hertford said:


> The people who work in the pub not striking then?



I hope not.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm out.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 24, 2011)

I'll be out.  Won't be on the picket line but I'll join the march through town mid-morning.


----------



## Andrew Hertford (Nov 24, 2011)

.


----------



## Andrew Hertford (Nov 24, 2011)

Thora said:


> Pubs don't actually counter as public sector.



True, but neither do I and I'm taking the day off.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 24, 2011)

Termite Man said:


> I'm not public sector but I hope these strikes are successful.


^ this.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 24, 2011)

Yep.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 24, 2011)

secondary action. freeze his bank account and throw in the chokey


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Nov 24, 2011)

Me. No picket line at work (school will be closed anyway) so perhaps I'll spy weeps and her mini protestors.


----------



## Thora (Nov 24, 2011)

If your workplace is closed are you allowed to picket at another workplace that is open?


----------



## Voley (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm out.


----------



## Kidda (Nov 24, 2011)

Im not to sure what im allowed to do.
Not in a union thats striking, but a lot of the staff are and will be walking out. I work in a school (only just got the job hence not knowing the sketch and couldnt afford union subs when i was on the dole).
I would happily walk out and lose a days pay in solidarity with the rest of the staff.

Anyone think its likely that if i walk out and strike whilst not being in a union and being balloted  that they would try and fuck me over/lose me job?
If there is a picket line outside the school, i wont be able to cross it i could never bring myself to do that, but id rather make sure that when i do that i wont lose my job.


----------



## Thora (Nov 24, 2011)

Why don't you join a union?


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 24, 2011)

Kidda said:


> Im not to sure what im allowed to do.
> Not in a union thats striking, but a lot of the staff are and will be walking out. I work in a school (only just got the job hence not knowing the sketch and couldnt afford union subs when i was on the dole).
> I would happily walk out and lose a days pay in solidarity with the rest of the staff.
> 
> ...



Join the union before Wednesday, once you've signed the form and handed it to the rep you are a member and you can strike. Simple.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 24, 2011)

Thora said:


> If your workplace is closed are you allowed to picket at another workplace that is open?



Not as an official picket but you can certainly goto the picket line as a supportive member of the public.


----------



## Kidda (Nov 24, 2011)

Thora said:


> Why don't you join a union?


Dont get paid till the end of next week.


----------



## Voley (Nov 24, 2011)

Strikes 'could cost jobs'

It's all our fault apparently. Fucking cunts.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm on strike - small office, (9 of us) I think I may be the only one out  but I expect the council workers as a whole to support the strike  will go and join a picket line at the town hall and go on the march in London.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 24, 2011)

NVP said:


> Strikes 'could cost jobs'
> 
> It's all our fault apparently. Fucking cunts.



But millions more having an extra day off in June to celebrate old Lizzies jubilee qwon't have a similar effect or why do it?!


----------



## cyberfairy (Nov 24, 2011)

PursuedByBears said:


> I'll be out. Won't be on the picket line but I'll join the march through town mid-morning.


Going to be a big one by all accounts-it is my birthday-best day for strike ever-I am terrified there will be negotiations...


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 24, 2011)

Kidda said:


> Dont get paid till the end of next week.



You should be able to join anyway.


----------



## Edie (Nov 24, 2011)

Blagsta said:


> You should be able to join anyway.


Blags are you striking? (or are you still at Uni I can't remember, sorry).


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 24, 2011)

Edie said:


> Blags are you striking? (or are you still at Uni I can't remember, sorry).



I refer you to post #3


----------



## Edie (Nov 24, 2011)

Blagsta said:


> I refer you to post #3


Consider myself referred


----------



## Thora (Nov 24, 2011)

Kidda said:


> Dont get paid till the end of next week.


You won't have to pay anything til you get paid though will you?  It'll come out of your wages I think.


----------



## Thora (Nov 24, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I'm on strike - small office, (9 of us) I think I may be the only one out  but I expect the council workers as a whole to support the strike  will go and join a picket line at the town hall and go on the march in London.


I've been suprised at how militant my work is   I've only been there a couple of months, and one colleague who started at the same time as me isn't in a union - this morning pretty much everyone was encouraging her to join, telling her how important it was etc.  So far I've only spoken to one person at work who isn't striking, and we have an agency temp at the moment who isn't striking but won't be working that day either.


----------



## nagapie (Nov 24, 2011)

Anyone answer this: Some of the agency workers at school that do belong to unions are telling me they can't strike as they weren't balloted originally because they don't pay into pension? The Lambeth rep tells me otherwise but this is what they say they were told at the last teachers strike a few months ago.


----------



## Thora (Nov 24, 2011)

Are they teachers or support staff?


----------



## nagapie (Nov 24, 2011)

Both.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Nov 24, 2011)

Thora said:


> If your workplace is closed are you allowed to picket at another workplace that is open?



Union says no. Might be different for different jobs though.


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 25, 2011)

I shall be joining the march & rally at 11am at the local Civic Centre. We had another email yesterday advising that carers leave will not be granted due to schools being shut as there has been plenty of time to make alternative arrangements and that any sick leave must be with a doctors note.

I also work in a essential service where it has been agreed by the unions/management that these areas will be promoted to remain safely staffed.


----------



## ringo (Nov 25, 2011)

My union is calling us out. Most in the union will strike, but that's a small percentage of the university. Very badly run union here, there's so much infighting they should drop the word 'union' from their title . Makes it hard to support them, but it's the pension cuts etc that are important so I imagine I'll be out on the day.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 25, 2011)

Got some trial days of work next week. Not wednesday though


----------



## nagapie (Nov 25, 2011)

Got an email today from a member of staff who was not a union member who has joined today and will be out after I went to see him yesterday. I had targeted him as he's a fire marshal and we would like to see the school closed following a risk assessment.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 25, 2011)

What a cheery email from management:

Dear Colleague,

The University and College Union (UCU) has informed the University that its members will be taking strike action on Wednesday 30th November in support of its claims on USS Pension Reforms.

I realise that many staff will not wish to participate in this action.  The actions of UCU, however, require us to ensure that we have fully communicated Lancaster’s position to all staff and I hope you will understand why it is necessary.

Any member of staff who takes strike action is committing a breach of their contract of employment.  In response to such action, Lancaster will be adopting the approach being recommended to all Universities who participate in national negotiations by UCEA.  If a staff member does not fulfil the requirements of their contract they will not be entitled to their contractual pay.

If you intend to work normally, please accept our apologies for having to write to you in this way.  If, however, you do intend to participate in strike action, pay will be withheld at the rate of 1/260th.  Please indicate on the attached form whether you intend to take part in strike action.

Please also note that if you are a member of the Universities Superannuation Scheme, membership, including life insurance cover, is suspended during strike action.   If staff members inform the University that they wish to pay both the employer and employee contributions, their membership of USS may continue.  In order for this to be the case, the staff member must inform HR on the attached form, that they wish to pay both the employer and employee contributions.  Appropriate payroll action will then be arranged.  If notification is not given in advance, USS membership will be suspended for the strike action day.

The University does not view strike action as being conducive to seeking a resolution to the issues of pension reform or sector pay.  As such, the University very much hopes that you will decide not to take part in strike action.

If you have any queries about this letter, please contact a member of the HR Division.


----------



## ringo (Nov 25, 2011)

We got the same one, but with an added demand that anyone striking had to inform their head of department by Monday. We then got an email from the union boss stating that this was not a legal obligation at all.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 25, 2011)

and how much will all the extra admin sorting out 1/260th for each person cost?


----------



## Kidda (Nov 25, 2011)

Blagsta said:


> You should be able to join anyway.


It's sorted. Have started the process of joining up and im striking on Wednesday. 
Thankfully our head teacher is ''sympathetic'' to the strike so only staff that do not intend to strike need contact HR so they can make sure they get paid.
Most people are walking out, Im sickened by some proudly claiming today they fully intend to ''scab'' and don't give a fuck about pensions.
Complete self serving arseholes.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 25, 2011)

you should point out to them what happened to the udm.


----------



## Kidda (Nov 25, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> you should point out to them what happened to the udm.


I really don't think they would give a shit. Thats the depressing part. One said ''when i used to work for royal mail, i used to love walking through the picket line and being a scab. Its all a pile of bollocks anyway''


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 25, 2011)

Kidda said:


> I really don't think they would give a shit. Thats the depressing part. One said ''when i used to work for royal mail, i used to love walking through the picket line and being a scab. Its all a pile of bollocks anyway''


i'd point out that if he thinks so little of his colleagues that it's all a laugh perhaps he's in the wrong job


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 25, 2011)

Kidda said:


> I really don't think they would give a shit. Thats the depressing part. One said ''when i used to work for royal mail, i used to love walking through the picket line and being a scab. Its all a pile of bollocks anyway''



wtf?


----------



## fuck seals (Nov 25, 2011)

No.  Never striked before, and not going to start now.


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 25, 2011)

ringo said:


> We got the same one, but with an added demand that anyone striking had to inform their head of department by Monday. We then got an email from the union boss stating that this was not a legal obligation at all.



Yup, we've had that too.


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 25, 2011)

fuck seals said:


> No. Never striked before, and not going to start now.


ponce


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 25, 2011)

fuck seals said:


> No. Never striked before, and not going to start now.


struck


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 25, 2011)

fuck seals said:


> No. Never striked before, and not going to start now.



Scab.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 25, 2011)

fuck seals said:


> No. Never striked before, and not going to start now.


i've never struck before - never worked anywhere where i've had the opportunity. but i quite fancy the idea of a pension and i think my colleagues deserve one too.

why do you want to be disliked, if not actively hated, by your colleagues?


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 25, 2011)

fuck seals said:


> No. Never striked before, and not going to start now.



why?

where do you work?


----------



## fuck seals (Nov 25, 2011)

frogwoman said:


> why?
> 
> where do you work?


It's never really seemed to me to be an effective way of hitting the intended target in a largely service-based economy (ie it inconviniences public/consumers rather than capital owners).

Banking sector


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 25, 2011)

teller


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 25, 2011)

Brighton WILL be brought to a standstill!


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 25, 2011)

For the first time ever my wussy union is supporting strike action so damn right I'll be out.


----------



## Termite Man (Nov 25, 2011)

fuck seals said:


> It's never really seemed to me to be an effective way of hitting the intended target in a largely service-based economy (ie it inconviniences public/consumers rather than capital owners).
> 
> Banking sector



and continuing to work while your pension is taken away is a great way of hitting the intended target.

It may not be the ideal way to get what you want but the removal of their labour is the only weapon workers have to force the bosses into at least a compromise.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 25, 2011)

No. I'm self-employed in the private sector and don't have a pension.

It is 'striked' rather than 'struck' for this meaning on the word, though. 'Struck' is only for things like 'the scabs were struck repeatedly around the head.'


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 25, 2011)

are you sure? im sure it was struck, striked just sounds wrong


----------



## weepiper (Nov 25, 2011)

It's neither really. It should be 'I've never gone on strike'.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 25, 2011)

'I have never stricken'


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 26, 2011)

One day I will get to strike....one day...


----------



## Ms T (Nov 26, 2011)

I've been on strike already this year, and last year. We're not one of the unions involved on Wednesday, but I'll probably find a picket line to go and support. We have just had a strike ballot though, but management gave in to our demands (for the time being) before the result was due to be announced. 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2011/nov/25/bbc-strike-threat-averted?newsfeed=true


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 26, 2011)

frogwoman said:


> are you sure? im sure it was struck, striked just sounds wrong


it is struck and don't listen to know-nothings like scifisam


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 26, 2011)

fuck seals said:


> It's never really seemed to me to be an effective way of hitting the intended target in a largely service-based economy (ie it inconviniences public/consumers rather than capital owners).
> 
> Banking sector


banks go out of their way to inconvenience their customers so I don't think a banking strike would meet the response you believe


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 26, 2011)

Check out this little gem from a "friend" on Facebook 



> Oh how nice just heard my kids numbty teachers aint gonna be in school on weds!!but by law my kids have to be in school if I take them out for a few days on holiday learning about different cultures I get fined!!get a grip you chose this career now get on with it!!! Arghhhhhhhh!!!far as I'm concerned any teacher that goes on strike is a selfish prick that shouldn't be in the game!!


----------



## nagapie (Nov 26, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Check out this little gem from a "friend" on Facebook



Unfortunately that's a lot of people's views. I wonder if the strike would get more support if teachers weren't in it, we're pretty maligned.

If only parents could could take on board what it would mean having a class of kids taught by a 68 yr old teacher, just wouldn't work.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 26, 2011)

I've just read the Unison newsletter for northampton and there is to be a march at 11am from Becky park up past the guild hall and stuff till a rally is held in the market square where there will be speakers. I don't want to name names but there is one boring cunt who I suspect will be speaking just around the time I hop over to the Moon on the Square for a pint.

I'll call in on the strikers at my old uni campus early doors then join the bimbling procession for a bit, taking a sly half hour to knock my brother up and have a restorative coffee and spliff before moving onto the market square rally.

I normally do 'full spectrum news absorbtion' with this sort of thing and play various radio, tv and internet sources at constant, but fuck it, fresh air will do me good. Out of the batcave etc.


----------



## Termite Man (Nov 26, 2011)

nagapie said:


> Unfortunately that's a lot of people's views. I wonder if the strike would get more support if teachers weren't in it, we're pretty maligned.
> 
> If only parents could could take on board what it would mean having a class of kids taught by a 68 yr old teacher, just wouldn't work.



Reading the letters page of the metro and evening standard it seems a lot of people are of the opinion that because the private sector have shit pensions so should the public sector. I find it fucking disgusting that people are so fucking self absorbed they would rather bring people down to their level than support them in a fight to keep what they have.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 26, 2011)

one person i know thought that no private sector workers were on strike.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Nov 26, 2011)

fuck seals said:


> No. Never striked before, and not going to start now.



Same here.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 26, 2011)

But I didn't strike, because I was not a striker LOL


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 26, 2011)

nagapie said:


> Unfortunately that's a lot of people's views. I wonder if the strike would get more support if teachers weren't in it, we're pretty maligned.
> 
> If only parents could could take on board what it would mean having a class of kids taught by a 68 yr old teacher, just wouldn't work.


Yep. Have tried arguing this before. Teaching is a physical job. Can you imagine your kids games teacher being 68 years old? I know you get some superhuman 60 somethings, but in general most people are slowing down by that age. Not to mention what it does for youth unemployment, blocking the chances for younger teachers to get a job.
These decisions about pensions are getting made by people in nice cushy jobs working in a warm office somewhere, not people doing physically tough jobs. I know teaching is not exactly construction, but it's more physically demanding than people realise.
Also, all the whinging about parents having to miss a day of work, didn't seem to be the case when it was the royal wedding. Never mind both my kids being off for two weeks around christmas because of snow affecting school transport. If that happened in a mainstream school it would be headline news, as it is a special school it's not even considered.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 26, 2011)

Termite Man said:


> Reading the letters page of the metro and evening standard it seems a lot of people are of the opinion that because the private sector have shit pensions so should the public sector. I find it fucking disgusting that people are so fucking self absorbed they would rather bring people down to their level than support them in a fight to keep what they have.



This seems to be a very common and depressing point of view.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 26, 2011)

frogwoman said:


> are you sure? im sure it was struck, striked just sounds wrong



Yup, but what Weeps said is also true. When irregular verbs (and nouns with irregular plural forms) take on new meanings they don't always keep the irregular form.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 26, 2011)

the key o my keyboard seems to be o strike


----------



## fuck seals (Nov 26, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> banks go out of their way to inconvenience their customers so I don't think a banking strike would meet the response you believe



i'm really not sure: and i concede that this may be seen as a defeatist or ignorant point of view.

specifically within retail banking - & not disregarding your point about the day-to-day intransigence of high street banking - the withdrawl of labour from the workforce will only serve to (not exhaustively) under-staff/unstaff call centres, hold up application processing, delay manual processing, withdraw counter services, and so on.  None of this *really* affects the bank per se above and beyond a little brand-hate, but since i imagine that strikers will be pretty evenly distributed across brands, the effect will be levelled.  it all does, however, get in the way of the consumer.

more generally, and again happy to be corrected, withdrawing service-based labour (and i'm using this in a very broad church sense), be it teachers, check-in staff, ticket collectors etc etc really do not dent the ogranizations to massive degree.  tickets are non-refundable, people still have to travel on those trains etc etc

i do however concede that despite its shortcomings, striking might be the best of  bad bunch in terms of delivering a message to employers.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 26, 2011)

what do you thik would happe if people workig i baks, tescos, etc etc all decided to withdraw their labour?


----------



## gabi (Nov 26, 2011)

I find it difficult to support such a wide-ranging strike. I support some of the people striking, but not all. Therefore, no I can't support it.

If teachers went on strike, I'd be down there with a placard. Bob Crow and his £50k a year train button pushers? Sorry, no.


----------



## purenarcotic (Nov 26, 2011)

Termite Man said:


> Reading the letters page of the metro and evening standard it seems a lot of people are of the opinion that because the private sector have shit pensions so should the public sector. I find it fucking disgusting that people are so fucking self absorbed they would rather bring people down to their level than support them in a fight to keep what they have.



It's because their fed this crap all the time.  My mum held a similar view until I pointed out to her that maybe the real issue here is that private sector pensions should be made better too.  For me I sort of hope (probably rather pointlessly) that out of this strike will come a better debate that questions why anybody at all should end up with a shit pension.  Solidarity from the private sector would be a promising start but it's depressing to think this isn't really considered.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 26, 2011)

gabi said:


> I find it difficult to support such a wide-ranging strike. I support some of the people striking, but not all. Therefore, no I can't support it.
> 
> If teachers went on strike, I'd be down there with a placard. Bob Crow and his £50k a year train button pushers? Sorry, no.



RMT arent on strike afaik.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 26, 2011)

but teachers are


----------



## fuck seals (Nov 26, 2011)

frogwoman said:


> what do you thik would happe if people workig i baks, tescos, etc etc all decided to withdraw their labour?



wouldn't it be nice if ...

wishful thinking. that will never happen, and it's short-sighted & naive to base your means to an end upon it.

ets - actually, if *all* tesco/ bank/ staff striked, then you're only pressuring private industry, not the public sector pension policy setters.  not the eight target?


----------



## gabi (Nov 26, 2011)

frogwoman said:


> RMT arent on strike afaik.



Really? Ah, well that was just one example. There are plenty of other parties who will be striking who I also disagree with. And plenty I would support.

I've currently got a dude outside my flat with a megaphone (who sounds like Benton's owner actually) screaming about striking on wednesday to protest against bankers. I mean, seriously? Is that what this strike's about? I'd support a more targeted strike, but I can't support something which has no clear message.


----------



## embree (Nov 26, 2011)

gabi said:


> Really? Ah, well that was just one example. There are plenty of other parties who will be striking who I also disagree with.


examples? just to make sure you're not completely uninformed and just sounding off from a knee jerk twat perspective like


----------



## hegley (Nov 26, 2011)

gabi said:


> I've currently got a dude outside my flat with a megaphone (who sounds like Benton's owner actually) screaming about striking on wednesday to protest against bankers. I mean, seriously? Is that what this strike's about? I'd support a more targeted strike, but I can't support something which has no clear message.


Certainly the guidance we've been given (Unison) is that *it is* a very targeted strike - absolutely only about the pension changes, and suggesting we're striking about anything else is diluting the message.


----------



## gabi (Nov 26, 2011)

embree said:


> examples? just to make sure you're not completely uninformed and just sounding off from a knee jerk twat perspective like



Well - the majority of the people I worked with at a housing ALMO - who did less work than a stoned sloth, treated their 'clients' with utter contempt, and spent a good portion of their well-paid time bitching about how their very generous pensions might be cut under the new government.

I had similar experiences at TfL. I appreciate this isn't the Urban75 party line, but fuck it - those were my experiences.

Equally, I've had experience of the education sector, and I have nothing but utter respect for those doing that job and they deserve far far more than they get.


----------



## gabi (Nov 26, 2011)

hegley said:


> Certainly the guidance we've been given (Unison) is that *it is* a very targeted strike - absolutely only about the pension changes, and suggesting we're striking about anything else is diluting the message.



I think they're SWP. I'm actually hopin the christians turn up soon to drown em out


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 26, 2011)

fuck seals said:


> wouldn't it be nice if ...
> 
> wishful thinking. that will never happen, and it's short-sighted & naive to base your means to an end upon it.
> 
> ets - actually, if *all* tesco/ bank/ staff striked, then you're only pressuring private industry, not the* public sector pension policy setters*. not the eight target?



I.e the extant government for whom large scale strikes in any sector are damaging when they result from a program of cuts thusly putting pressure on said government attempting to enact these cuts before the next GE and the utter collapse of the lib-dem prop that allows them to push these cuts through.


----------



## Andrew Hertford (Nov 26, 2011)

gabi said:


> I think they're SWP. I'm actually hopin the christians turn up soon to drown em out



And hopefully what we won't get on Wednesday will be the usual load of SWP placards on picket lines. Do the tories pay them to be there?


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 26, 2011)

Am i remembering this wrong or does usdaw have a no strike policy?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 26, 2011)

gabi said:


> I've currently got a dude outside my flat with a megaphone (who sounds like Benton's owner actually) screaming about striking on wednesday to protest against bankers. I mean, seriously? Is that what this strike's about? I'd support a more targeted strike, but I can't support something which has no clear message.



The Tory attack on pensions is about as "clear" as it fucking gets!


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 26, 2011)

Gabi is right, it is hard to support something you half heard screamed through an imaginary megaphone, and all the more challenging when the unions have put forward a clear and concise explanation as to the strikes.


----------



## gabi (Nov 26, 2011)

Andrew Hertford said:


> And hopefully what we won't get on Wednesday will be the usual load of SWP placards on picket lines. Do the tories pay them to be there?



They're gearin up for it based on their frankly hilarious melange of a website.

They're mental. One thing the left needs to learn is how to sell a message. Ie, focus. I work in this area (marketing/comms)... While you've got the likes of the SWP piggybacking on your cause, it's difficult for the majority to take it seriously.

I guarantee on Wednesday, the tv pics will show placards bitching about bankers, iraq, pensions, palestine, murdoch etc... Joe public (who ultimately you should be appealing to) will not be able to see your core message. Simple as that. The current approach is playing into Cameron's hands.

I'm no doubt I'll get shat on for sayin that, but that's that.


----------



## gabi (Nov 26, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> Gabi is right, it is hard to support something you half heard screamed through an imaginary megaphone, and all the more challenging when the unions have put forward a clear and concise explanation as to the strikes.



Half screamed? 

The cunt woke me from a very very deep dirty rum hangover. An achievement.


----------



## embree (Nov 26, 2011)

gabi said:


> I'm no doubt I'll get shat on for sayin that, but that's that.



I salute your bravery


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 26, 2011)

gabi said:


> They're gearin up for it based on their frankly hilarious melange of a website.
> 
> They're mental. One thing the left needs to learn is how to sell a message. Ie, focus. I work in this area (marketing/comms)... While you've got the likes of the SWP piggybacking on your cause, it's difficult for the majority to take it seriously.
> 
> ...


I suppose a lot of that is where the press decide to pitch up and who/ what to film. And how they spin it as well.


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 26, 2011)

gabi said:


> They're gearin up for it based on their frankly hilarious melange of a website.
> 
> They're mental. One thing the left needs to learn is how to sell a message. Ie, focus. I work in this area (marketing/comms)... While you've got the likes of the SWP piggybacking on your cause, it's difficult for the majority to take it seriously.
> 
> ...



These things are all connected though.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 26, 2011)

The strikes are wrong at a time when negotiations are still going on. But the government has acted in a reckless and provocative manner in the way it has gone about these issues. After next week's disruption, I hope that both sides to get round the negotiating table, put aside the rhetoric, and stop this kind of thing happening again.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 26, 2011)

the banking crisis is related to the pensions issue though - directly.  four years ago the government comissioned an actuarial review of the teachers' pension scheme, which proved that there wasn't enough money in it. and so the teaching unions voluntarily negotiated higher contributions to exceed the shortfall going forwards.  this change has been proposed with no actuarial reiview.  there is no evidence at all that the TPF is out of funds, and all our figures suggest it is in credit.  However, what Osborne did say in the spending review last year was that he was looking to raise over 11 billion from the public sector to pay for the banking crisis.

so we have to suffer because the bankers fucked up. it's directly related.

btw - on the subject of 'generous pensions', the ave public sector pension is around £500 a month at the moment.  If you've never been able to buy your own home, and are still paying rent, it's hardly a champagne lifestyle, is it?


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 26, 2011)

frogwoman said:


> Am i remembering this wrong or does usdaw have a no strike policy?


It looks as though you are remembering wrong: http://www.usdaw.org.uk/systempages/searchresults.aspx?terms=strike


----------



## claphamboy (Nov 26, 2011)

frogwoman said:


> the key o my keyboard seems to be o strike



I have the same problem with my [hits key hard] 'n' key.


----------



## gabi (Nov 26, 2011)

spanglechick said:


> the banking crisis is related to the pensions issue though - directly.
> 
> the public sector to pay for the banking crisis



Er.. with respect.. the public sector is 'paying for the banking crisis'?

Who pays for the public sector? Where do you think the money comes from?


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 26, 2011)

the direct and indirect taxes of the population. which this government seems intent on overburdening towards the least well off rather than corporations and the massively wealthy.

a robin hood tax would raise so much more than these public sector cuts, and would penalise the industry that caused the crisis in the first fucking place.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 26, 2011)

gabi said:


> Er.. with respect.. the public sector is 'paying for the banking crisis'?
> 
> Who pays for the public sector? Where do you think the money comes from?


all of us? like everyone


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 26, 2011)

gabi said:


> Er.. with respect.. the public sector is 'paying for the banking crisis'?
> 
> Who pays for the public sector? Where do you think the money comes from?



The people we've educated and nursed back to good health?


----------



## gabi (Nov 26, 2011)

ddraig said:


> all of us? like everyone



The City pays for the public sector.

This country's bankrolled by the financial services industry and to ignore that is well, ignorant..

I think there's a basic misunderstanding of how shit works in the UK amongst many in the left. It's shit. But it's an important paradox to understand.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 26, 2011)

_angel_ said:


> Yep. Have tried arguing this before. Teaching is a physical job. Can you imagine your kids games teacher being 68 years old?



One of the PE teachers at my school was in his early seventies when he retired. He used to have to get the caretaker to give him a lift on the back of her little truck if he wanted to get to the far end of the football pitches.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## spanglechick (Nov 26, 2011)

gabi said:


> The City pays for the public sector.
> 
> This country's bankrolled by the financial services industry and to ignore that is well, ignorant..
> 
> I think there's a basic misunderstanding of how shit works in the UK amongst many in the left. It's shit. But it's an important paradox to understand.


even taking your argument, which looks only at numbers in abstract and without any context, why does their cock up get paid for with my pension, when the teachers' pension fund is entirely 'in funds' as far as anyone, including the government, knows? why shouldn't the banking crisis be paid for by the banks?


----------



## claphamboy (Nov 26, 2011)

gabi said:


> The City pays for the public sector.
> 
> This country's bankrolled by the financial services industry and to ignore that is well, ignorant..



Fuck right off.

The financial services industry pays towards the public sector, but it's not the only sector that pays towards it.

I am self-employed, I mainly work for local small businesses*, none of which are involved in financial services, yet my clients, their employees and myself pay our taxes. In fact I know more people employed in the private sector, than in the public sector, all pay their taxes & fund the public sector.

The big different is, that whilst most of us in private sector pay our dues, we were not involved in basically bankrupting the country, that was down to people in the financial services industry.

*ETA: The real backbone of the private sector, not like the bunch of wide boy gambling fuckwits in the 'city'.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## machine cat (Nov 26, 2011)

I am.
I am one of only two out of a total of ten people in my office who are unionised and we're both striking. Managed to sort out a token picket line for a couple of hours , but not sure how many will turn up. After that I will do a tour of the local pickets then head to Woodhouse Moor for rally/march.


----------



## ethel (Nov 27, 2011)

i'm an FDA member and i'll be on a picket line on wednesday


----------



## marty21 (Nov 27, 2011)

My manager asked me if I was striking and I said I was, I can see the advantage of them not knowing - causing more disruption - but we're a small office - and I'm pretty sure he will scab, plus another union member so the office will open (only needs 2 members of staff to stay open tbf)


----------



## scifisam (Nov 27, 2011)

gabi said:


> Well - the majority of the people I worked with at a housing ALMO - who did less work than a stoned sloth, treated their 'clients' with utter contempt, and spent a good portion of their well-paid time bitching about how their very generous pensions might be cut under the new government.
> 
> I had similar experiences at TfL. I appreciate this isn't the Urban75 party line, but fuck it - those were my experiences.
> 
> Equally, I've had experience of the education sector, and I have nothing but utter respect for those doing that job and they deserve far far more than they get.



They're not 'very generous' pensions. They're reasonable pensions. They enable people to live on a pension without having to claim any benefits, and that's it. Bankers get 'very generous pensions.' Well, probably not the counter-staff - they'll be depending on winter fuel allowances too.


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm taking the day off and marching in solidarity.


----------



## embree (Nov 28, 2011)

scifisam said:


> They're not 'very generous' pensions. They're reasonable pensions. They enable people to live on a pension without having to claim any benefits, and that's it. Bankers get 'very generous pensions.' Well, probably not the counter-staff - they'll be depending on winter fuel allowances too.


No point arguing with the willfully ignorant


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 28, 2011)

gabi said:


> The City pays for the public sector.
> 
> This country's bankrolled by the financial services industry and to ignore that is well, ignorant..
> 
> I think there's a basic misunderstanding of how shit works in the UK amongst many in the left. It's shit. But it's an important paradox to understand.



The public sector enables the city and other businesses to function. There's a basic idiocy among many on the right, who seem unable to understand that business couldn't operate without a healthy and educated workforce, a stable society and people with money to buy their goods and services.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Nov 28, 2011)

Blagsta said:


> The public sector enables the city and other businesses to function. There's a basic idiocy among many on the right, who seem unable to understand that business couldn't operate without a healthy and educated workforce, a stable society and people with money to buy their goods and services.



Exactly. These cunts contirbute nothing to society, they were given free reign to effectively print money and were lauded as 'wealth creators' - they were doing no such thing - they were running a gigantic global ponzai scheme that made a few of them obscenely wealthy and trashed the whole economy in the process. Now millions people are having to pay for their greed with their pensions, jobs, vital services, by having their communties destroyed and - for millions of young people - by having their future taken away.

The banking crisis/global mega-fraud couldn't be more connected with the strike.


----------



## nagapie (Nov 29, 2011)

A colleague of mine said she was going to strike and then changed her mind today. I went to tell the powers that be as I am her line manager and she wanted me to. When I came back she asked who else in our department was coming in. I named one person. The person was our boss last year who was absolutely horrible. Five min later she turned around to me and told me she felt sick that the only other person coming with her was this person. She then stormed to management's office and told them she wasn't coming in. I had nothing to do with it but for whatever reason, she got there in the end.


----------



## catinthehat (Nov 29, 2011)

Yes.  Picket line early o clock followed by march later.


----------



## perthperson (Nov 29, 2011)

yes, our team's all out tomorrow. Myself and another were certain we were going to from the outset (I cancelled a day off booked earlier so I could take part) The rest of the team were a bit meh, it's not going to have any effect in our office (it probably won't actually, the way things work we'll just come back to a bigger pile of stuff to do on Thursday) but, give them their due, as soon as we said we were going to strike they said well the whole team has to do it, no point otherwise. We're an 'all for one, one for all' bunch, which is really great. 

Only know for sure of one other person from the other teams in our place who is going to be out though. Doubt if there will be anyone else. Don't know how many others are in the union, probably a lot of them aren't. We've already had cuts in our service - people not being replaced, no one on a temporary contract having it renewed so already fewer staff and more work. Osborne (spit) is saying more jobs to be cut so could be more job losses on the horizon for our service I guess. Maybe people will want the help of the Union then. Union is a dirty word for a lot of people these days I reckon. 

Absolutely no word from local union about picketing arrangements or whatever, which is a bit disappointing. Going to go through to Glasgow tomorrow and join the march there and then go to see Little Dragon at the Arches at night, which was why I was taking the day off in the first place.

Good luck to all tomorrow and remember 'down with this sort of thing'.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 30, 2011)

gabi said:


> The City pays for the public sector.
> 
> This country's bankrolled by the financial services industry and to ignore that is well, ignorant..
> 
> I think there's a basic misunderstanding of how shit works in the UK amongst many in the left. It's shit. But it's an important paradox to understand.



That'd be the financial services industry that still comprises, despite the constant puffing by people like yourself, only about 20% of the economy, less in fact than manufacturing still does?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 30, 2011)

claphamboy said:


> Fuck right off.
> 
> The financial services industry pays towards the public sector, but it's not the only sector that pays towards it.



It's not even the highest-yielding sector. It wouldn't be the biggest contributor to the economy even if maggot-faced scrotes such as Goldman Sachs didn't get sweetheart deals from HMRC.


----------



## Wolveryeti (Nov 30, 2011)

gabi said:


> The City pays for the public sector.


D minus - see me.

Did you mean to say the Tory party?


----------



## Ms T (Nov 30, 2011)

perthperson said:


> Maybe people will want the help of the Union then. Union is a dirty word for a lot of people these days I reckon.



One union leader told the BBC this morning that he'd had thousands of new members in the last few weeks, so maybe not as dirty as you think.


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 30, 2011)

I had a day off so I went to the rally in support of my colleagues and myself despite my unions voice not being there. I have just come home to a letter from my union asking me to update my details as they believe they will be balloting us on future strike action which will be very interesting.

It was a good turn out with plenty bringing their children.


----------

